# 59 modifier - I billed j2001 with 59 mod. BCBS



## glbillcoll@yahoo.com (Mar 2, 2010)

I billed j2001 with 59 mod. BCBS denied prosedure because of 59 modifier(not apropriate) which modifier I have to use if procedure bundled


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 2, 2010)

What are you coding J2001 for?  This is IV infusion of lidocaine.  If you are using it for topical anesthesia of a procedure site, that is not the appropriate use for this code.  Topical anesthesia is inclusive to all procedures.  I can't think of any scenario on the physician side of coding that J2001 would be used...


----------

